# Help Possible Dying Betta!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Please Help, I had my new male betta die last night and now my female looks asthough she's dying too. Her appetite is non exsistant, her colour is looking faded and almost whiteish and she seems lethargic, i did a very gentle 50% water change and added some sea salt to the newly treated water. The wierd thing about my male betta was that rather than sinking and dying by drowning (i assume) like all my others that have passed he floated and died with his mouth above the water..even when i pushed him down he still floated back up. I'm hoping my female will perk up after the water change and addition of salt. If anyone can give me some suggestions of what else to do please feel free. I need all the help i can get. I've had this female for a year now, grown quite attached to her and she's a good spawner.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

after posting this i've read about another dying betta and someone suggested banana leaf so i'm going off to get some. Lucky for me i live in tropical queensland where there are banana trees all over the place, there's one down at my son's childcare centre so we're off to get some now.. I assume i jsut add a piece to the tank and allow it to float?


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

What's your water temperature? Bettas like very warm water.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

it's ok, thanks but she died later that afternoon. I think perhaps she was old. Temp was fine as i live in australia and we are in the middle of our summer. I've had her over a year and never had any problems with water temp before. I'll jstu have to get some new betta's.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. If you got them from a pet store, they are usually already 1.5 years old. Many of them only last a couple months after leaving the pet store while some will last several years.


----------

